# 96 4x4 xe, manual hesitates, bucks, jumps at 2500 rpm



## z24rules (Aug 8, 2007)

96 nissan 4x4 xe has 140K miles, I love this truck, I have owned Nissan HB's for at least 21 years!

Recently it started hessitating, jumping and occasionally dieing. It seems like when I hit 2400-2500 rpm, the probl;ems start. If I keep it below the rpm mark, it runs fine. 

I've replaced the fuel filter (twice) and even replaced the fuel pump (removing the bed, geez) and still the same results. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fail safe is set to 2500 PRM, which sounds like what is happening. Fail safe is a mode where the ECM limits the RPM to 2500 when it sees a problem that could be detrimental to the engine. It allows the operator to be able to drive the vehicle to a safe place but not let him drive the vehicle at full speed where significant damage can occur. Have you had it checked for stored trouble codes? Also, check the wires to the intake air temp sensor on the bottom of the air cleaner, which have a history of breaking.


----------



## z24rules (Aug 8, 2007)

You right on the mark with the intake air temp sensor, it is indeed totally disconnected. It looks like it was broken off even with the plastic housing, which makes it almost impossible to reconnect. 

Do you think that could have caused the Fail Safe mode to activate? 
I'm planning to haul it to a shop and put it on a Computer tomorrow, how do I get it out of fail safe mode?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Disconnect the battery for a half hour or so. V6 or 4-cylinder?


----------



## z24rules (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a 4 cyl! Plus, we thought it was the fuel pump, so we replaced it. Duhh!

I had it put on a Error Code reader this weekend, There were four errors. 
1 - Main Throttle Body Sensor (Bad)
2 - O2 Sensor
3 - Gas Temp Sensor
4 - Gas Flow Sensor or something like that. Most likely it's related to the fuel pump change and/or fuel filter chg. 

Does anyone know if the O2 sensor failure can cause the truck to go into fail safe?


----------



## jonnydanger (Apr 6, 2007)

My 97 2.4L 4x4 pickup was recently throwing the "mixture too lean" code which the dealer told me was due to a bad O2 sensor (front). The truck appears to still run fine and was definitely not in fail safe mode with the bad sensor.


----------



## z24rules (Aug 8, 2007)

I just got some more details from the dealer regarding the codes:

Mass Air Flow Sen p0100
Int Air Temp Sen p0110
Fuel Temperature p0180 (they said the fuel temp sensor was reading -50 degrees)
H02S2 p0136

I wonder if the problem is mainly with the Fuel Temp Sensor, if it says the fuel temp is -50 and the air temp says it 100, would that cause it to go into fail-safe mode? 

Also, I wonder if the Fuel Temp sensor could have been hooked up in reverse polarity, causing the negative reading, when the fuel pump was replaced?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Disconnect the battery for a half hour or so. V6 or 4-cylinder?


V6 wasn't available in 96 & 97 Hbodies nor the 98 Frontier.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

z24rules said:


> I just got some more details from the dealer regarding the codes:
> 
> Mass Air Flow Sen p0100
> Int Air Temp Sen p0110
> ...


Considering the other codes set, I would be hesitant in replacing the rear O2 sensor. It could be set due to improper readings due to the other problems. Concentrate on the other 3 problems, clear the codes then drive it and see if the rear O2 sensor code returns. Usually, the only time an O2 sensor causes a "fail safe mode" is if the sensor is a "heated-type" sensor and the circuit to the heater shorts.

P0110-Normally the metal bracket breaks and causes the wires to break. This could cause a "fail safe mode" incident. If the bracket broke, there is a bulletin addressing the issue (TSB#NTB98-012) and updated parts are available (You'll need: #16580-8B000 bracket, #22630-95L00 sensor, and #16547-86G05 gasket). If the EGI harness is damaged, that will need to be repaired. By your description, I'm not sure if the bracket was the case or the plastic bottom of the air cleaner was broken off. If it's the latter, then you will need to replace the air cleaner bottom. Also, if broken, it may have had an affect on the hotwire modulator (aka, Mass Air Sensor-Code P0100). Dust could have bypassed the air filter and contaminated the hotwire or damaged it. Inspect the thread-like hotwire to make sure it is intact and clean. It can be carefully cleaned with MAS cleaner or electrical cleaner. 

P0100-Other than what's mentioned above, it's also possible the MAS is faulty or there is bypassed air into the engine, such as a leaking throttle body gasket or intake gasket.

P0180- Most likely caused by a broken wire at the fuel temp sensor in the tank. This was addressed by TSB#NTB97-069. An updated fuel temper sensor is available for the issue. The part #22630-0S310.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, 96 Hbodies were involved in a voluntary recall for MIL incidents. Both the intake air temp. and fuel sender updates were included in this campaign. The bulletin addressing the campaign was TSB#NTB98-074. Check with Nissan's customer hotline ( 1-800-NISSAN-1 ) or your local dealer to see if the following campaign's are "OPEN" for your vehicle's VIN # and/or if you are still elgible for the updates provided by this campaign. The campaign I.D. #'s: P8159, P8160 & P8161. If the campaign is still available and has never been performed on your truck, it will be done at no cost to you and might even be elgible for a rental vehicle. At the very least, it's worth the phone call!


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

smj999smj;
P0180- Most likely caused by a broken wire at the fuel temp sensor in the tank. This was addressed by TSB#NTB97-069. An updated fuel temper sensor is available for the issue. The part #22630-0S310.[/QUOTE said:


> Would this code cause my truck not to run?


----------

